# fly fishing books by john gierach



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

has any one read any books from john gierach theres some really good reading there if your pinned in the house go to the lib. and get some it kind of takes care of cabin fever


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Fish,

You are right...his books are great. There are only two I have not read and they really do help you get through a bad case of the "shack nasties" as he calls them. So far he is the best fly fishing writer I have discovered when it comes to non-instructional books. The only problem is that when i am reading his books I get a little jealous and a bit depressed about all the great places he has fished that I will never see.

As some of my fishing buddies that I know from this board are aware, i am a huge Jimmy Buffett fan. He is also a best-selling author, and his newest book deals a lot with fly fishing, as I was pleasantly surprised to learn. He is an avid fly fisherman and his books are set in places a hell of a lot warmer than Ohio....you guys should pick up a copy of "A Salty Piece of Land".

teeray


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Teeray, "So I saddled up my seahorse with a fly rod in my hand , I was not looking for salvation, just a salty piece of land" JB 
A few other good books for fly fishing are Hatches II by Al Caucci & Bob Nastasi,Trying Dry Flies- Bone Fishing With A Fly by Randall Kaufmann, Trout Fishing by Joe Brooks,Trout Tactics by Joe Humphreys,Selective Trout by Doug Swisher- Carl Richards, The Masters on the Nymph-The Masters on the Dry Fly by J. Michael Migel just to name a few....JIM


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

May have to check some of them out. Last non-technical book I read that involved fishing was "The Old Man and the Sea". Now you may understand why I have never read another!


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Parrothead Jim,

I'm just guessing, but are those lyrics from the CD that was included with the book? My copy came from a discount book store and did not have the CD in it, so I need to find out what that song is, and if it will be released on an upcoming album.

"Take another road, to another time, like a novel from the five and dime..."

Teeray


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've read all his books and have most of them I think I lack 2 from having all he wrote If your looking for them check out1/2 price books as they sometimes get some of his books in as I've bought 3 from there and paid 6 bucks each for them as where if you go to a regular book store they are around 14 bucks each. His newest isn't as good as most I just couldn't get into it. It took me over 6 months to read as it didn't have the power to hook me like the others as I usually read them straight thru. 1/2 price has many fly fishing and tying books. The best one is one west lane ave. right off campas. And it's a huge store I give it 3 thumbs up compared to the other small ones I've been to. I usually goto the one over off Brice rd and Tussing. I just picked up a book by Tuliss I belive it was called fishing small flies for 6 bucks. And bought Micro Patterns a few months ago for a friend in Texas for 14 bucks which I paid 30 bucks for mine 2 yrs ago and was pissed I found it so cheap. Might buy some of them and put them on e-bay and try and make some money on them. Later if anyone wants to know more e-mail me with book question in the subject. Later Matt aka. STONEFLY71


----------

